# Transfer mp3 from iphone to PC



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello,

I bought an iphone from another person who has a lot of mp3 on it. I intended to transfer the mp3 from iphone to my PC. However, when I choose "manually managing photos and mp3" and apply it in itune, all of the files seems to be gone immediately although I stoped synchronization on iphone. It seems that they are still ocupying iphone's space. But I can't find those mp3 now. Is there anyway I can get all these mp3 files back and tranfer them to my PC? Thanks.

rivet


----------



## Hamiltonian (Jun 20, 2008)

*iTunes is one way only*

iTunes will not let you transfer songs from another person's ipod or iphone back to your PC (it keeps track of which comptuer's library the songs originally came from). Apple made it this way to make it a bit harder for people to copy songs from one person's computer to another's.

There are lots of ways around this, including a program called Senuti (iTunes backwards):
Senuti now iPhone Friendly | DigMo!

Download Senuti and use it, not iTunes to transfer the songs. It is possible that iTunes already erased the songs from the iPhone and in that case you'd be out of luck...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hamiltonian said:


> iTunes will not let you transfer songs from another person's ipod or iphone back to your PC (it keeps track of which comptuer's library the songs originally came from). Apple made it this way to make it a bit harder for people to copy songs from one person's computer to another's.


iTunes doesn't let you transfer any songs back to any computer it connects to in order to make the record companies happy. However Senuti as mentioned works wonders.


----------



## kimayharden (Mar 19, 2013)

If the music was purchased on the phone from the iTunes store, you can use File>Transfer purchases in iTunes on the PC.

If it was not, then it had to come from your computer to begin with. If you have a new computer, copy the music from your old one to the new one. Music transfer is one way. Computer>Phone, with the exception of items purchased on the phone.

It's a really handy way to transfer mp3 from iPhone to Computer.


----------



## yizeno (Aug 7, 2013)

There is a way that use third party tool named iPhone to pc transfer. It can help you transfer music, audio, video and other stuff to your computer.
And it also provides guide hereiPhone Transfer Guide 
Show a screen to you.


----------



## yizeno (Aug 7, 2013)

I am afraid that iTunes is the only way can get your file back. If you do like those music, you can try some tool like iPhone music transfer I used before to backup your music in case of losing them.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## preapps (May 16, 2013)

There are many iPhone to PC softwares out there, My favorite is Lenogo. I use it on my everyday computer to copy music from iPhone to computer.


----------



## MorgeAlter (Aug 21, 2013)

I've had my iPhone betray me with its auto-spelling correction feature before as well.



--------------------------
I hope your summer is just like sexy dresses filled with surprises.


----------



## walkalan (Sep 29, 2016)

If you want to find the files back, now you can use the FonePaw iPhone Data Recovery which is a popular iPhone data recovery. You can recover kinds of files like photos, songs, contacts, messages etc from iPhone/iPad. Needs attention that the closest files are the most successfully to recover. And the recovery files are saving to computer, it's the same to transfer photos and songs from iPhone to computer.









Here is tutorial about how to recover files from iPhone/iPad.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

*Senuti* has always worked fine with me.

Eg: as a test I've synched a playlist from one Mac to my old iPhone.
Next used Senuti to add that playlist to another Mac.
Then resynched the other Mac to my old iPhone, and voilà, the combined playlists were on the phone.

Also, only yesterday on EhMac, *Anytrans* was mentioned. Surely looks like Senuti on steroids.

AnyTrans - ehMac.ca

https://www.imobie.com/anytrans/specs.htm

Using alternative synching apps, you'll have to watch what you're doing on iCloud,
though!

Thanks for your tip, BTW, csonni!


----------

